# Horned Frog love



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

So after seeing a few threads on these monsters I kinda fell in love with them and at Donny today gained a new addition to the family a beautiful C Cranwelli. Decided to keep him in something small and easy to clean until the growth spurt stops and then will be moving into his forever home. Named the little guy Hex (witches and that yada yada) but anyway here is a picture and will try to keep you up to date


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

Id either put him in something a bit bigger or get a smaller bowl. They just want something they can sit in.

Also they like to have something to hide in and a bit of cover. Try and get a plastic plant and a little coconut hide for him to sit in. 

Enjoy though, I absolutely love them. I didnt go this time but in September they had a guy upstairs selling Pacmans, did you get him from there?


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Will find him a smaller bowl I had a massive setup ready but like I say was advised against it so it is easier to clean whilst going thru early growth spurt he has already dug himself into the soil so must be quite happy. Yeah it is from that guy  who also passed on the advice  can't wait to get him into his big enclosure tho!


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Great looking frog, I love these guys too they have such character :2thumb:
Good luck with him


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

LTDMayhem said:


> Will find him a smaller bowl I had a massive setup ready but like I say was advised against it so it is easier to clean whilst going thru early growth spurt he has already dug himself into the soil so must be quite happy. Yeah it is from that guy  who also passed on the advice  can't wait to get him into his big enclosure tho!


Not that it's a waste but giving a horned frog a big enclosure is pointless. Nothing wrong with doing it but the frog won't move. 

Great buy though.


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Well not truly massive its a 35l rub looks like it will be ace when he is up to size


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

What a lovely bright green! Great choice, they're awesome frogs


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks it's such a lovely little thing do you guys think it's worth trying to feed tomo or like geckos leave it a half week or so?


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

LTDMayhem said:


> Will find him a smaller bowl I had a massive setup ready but like I say was advised against it so it is easier to clean whilst going thru early growth spurt he has already dug himself into the soil so must be quite happy. Yeah it is from that guy  who also passed on the advice  can't wait to get him into his big enclosure tho!


Yeah, I cant remember his name but he knew his stuff and loves his frogs.

The point on a large enclosure, there has been a lot of stuff written about not putting Pacmans in large enclosures when they are young as it can stress them out. They dont move about much so a small area is fine and will keep them perfectly happy so long as the substrate is deep enough to burrow and they have somewhere to hide if they want to. 

Have a look at Blinkys thread he has the absolute perfect set up for them.


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

LTDMayhem said:


> Thanks it's such a lovely little thing do you guys think it's worth trying to feed tomo or like geckos leave it a half week or so?


Try him as soon as possible, they are such a pain to start eating that you need to make sure they are taking food fine straight away.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

This is how I keep my baby Cornuta. Never moves.


----------



## Aqua_jeeper (Aug 17, 2009)

I bought one from the same guy yesterday (will have to try to get a pic up later) and it took 2 crickets last night before I moved it into its new home so I would say give it a feed straight away as ours certainly wasn't stressed.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Aqua_jeeper said:


> I bought one from the same guy yesterday (will have to try to get a pic up later) and it took 2 crickets last night before I moved it into its new home so I would say give it a feed straight away as ours certainly wasn't stressed.


Cranwells and Ornates will eat without any problems normally. It's the Cornuta that are the ones you have to spend time getting them to take food.


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Took a good sized roach this morning so happy with that  amazing little things!


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

They really don't like to move do they? With hand feeding when would you recommend starting to tong feed in enclosure? Should he settle in for a week or so first?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

LTDMayhem said:


> They really don't like to move do they? With hand feeding when would you recommend starting to tong feed in enclosure? Should he settle in for a week or so first?


I'm not sure to be honest. I feed my Cornuta in a bowl and my bullfrog in a RUB. Unless it's a "dead" food item. Just my way.


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

No problems its nice to know how other people do it


----------



## russ205 (Feb 27, 2008)

For what it's worth I kept mine in a 2' converted aquarium from when he was the size of a 50p peice, just moss for substrate with a peice of cork bark and a shallow dish big enough for him to sit in, didn't seem to phase him at all, just buried down a bit and assumed he was camouflaged. I do miss having these guys, but I don't miss them barking through the night! >:-|


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the comment here's to hoping Hex is a girl lol


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

Basin79 said:


> Cranwells and Ornates will eat without any problems normally. It's the Cornuta that are the ones you have to spend time getting them to take food.


As someone who had an Ornate I disagree. Any Pacman can be very tempermental at a young age with food and then can very quickly go from eating loads to not eating for weeks (which is what happened to mine)


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

The Hypnotoad said:


> As someone who had an Ornate I disagree. Any Pacman can be very tempermental at a young age with food and then can very quickly go from eating loads to not eating for weeks (which is what happened to mine)


Ah right. I honestly thought they where dustbins from the start with all the various things I've read. Thanks for the information.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

My experience with feeding so far has been the cranwellis eat like pigs and literally take the end off the tongs ! My fantasy is also a good eater but my cornuta like Basins takes some tempting to get going and is the one I worry about the most :blush:


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

What have you found as the best method of "tempting" is it tap against the face like a non feeding corn and expect an aggressive killing/feeding response?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

LTDMayhem said:


> What have you found as the best method of "tempting" is it tap against the face like a non feeding corn and expect an aggressive killing/feeding response?


With my Cornuta I've got to shake/vibrate the food against the front if the mouth. Some meds for quite a while. But saying that the last time wasn't too bad at all. Feeding today so I'm hoping it'll be quick again.


----------



## Aqua_jeeper (Aug 17, 2009)

Fed my ornata that I got from the show with tongs last night, he/she took two calci dusted crickets. Wouldn't take the first from the tongs so had to let it run around in front of it, once it took this one it went into eat anything mode and took the second from the tongs without encouragement.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just a reminder in you're not using uv lighting. You need to dust with D3 too so the frog can convert/use the calcium dust.


----------



## Aqua_jeeper (Aug 17, 2009)

How often are you dusting, I was thinking every other day as a juvenile but wasn't sure if that may be too much? Mine is d3 and calcium in one I believe, will have to double check now


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Aqua_jeeper said:


> How often are you dusting, I was thinking every other day as a juvenile but wasn't sure if that may be too much? Mine is d3 and calcium in one I believe, will have to double check now


You can't overdose on calcium so I'm putting it on every feed. Although I only feed my horned 2-3 times a week.


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

My gf keeps day geckos and I was reading up on that, apparently you CAN overdose on calcium if you have plentiful access to d3 (if you are using uv or dusting with d3 every feed) it causes a condition where bones start to fuse as of too much calcium being used. I know I have explained it very poorly but it's an interesting thing to google


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

LTDMayhem said:


> My gf keeps day geckos and I was reading up on that, apparently you CAN overdose on calcium if you have plentiful access to d3 (if you are using uv or dusting with d3 every feed) it causes a condition where bones start to fuse as of too much calcium being used. I know I have explained it very poorly but it's an interesting thing to google


Cheers for that. I didn't know. Everything I've read as said different.


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

It's much less of a chance than deficientcy for sure don't get me wrong


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ron advised to dust 2 or 3 times a week and I'm also using vitamins as well. If your feeding lob worms these don't require dusting


----------



## Aqua_jeeper (Aug 17, 2009)

How many crickets on average is everyone feeding in a sitting?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Aqua_jeeper said:


> How many crickets on average is everyone feeding in a sitting?


I feed as many roaches/lancefish/crickets as mine will take as I have to stress it out to get food in. So I feed 2-3 times per week.


----------



## Aqua_jeeper (Aug 17, 2009)

What about your others or do you just have the cornuta?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Aqua_jeeper said:


> What about your others or do you just have the cornuta?


I've got an adult male bullfrog too but he's a huge beast.


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Having issues feeding this bugger but fingers crossed for tonight. Still full of bounce so not worried  weird to have something that doesn't feed too great as its my first experience with it. But hey all good experience


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Some of them have ferocious appetites some are poor feeders you never can tell. There are a few little tricks you can do to help them though so don't despair


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Found a little tip today with my Cornuta. If you gently touch one or both of their front feet and then there mouth they seem to bite quicker. Well my little rascal did. Banged down 3 good sized roaches. Won't need feeding until at least Tuesday.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Found a little tip today with my Cornuta. If you gently touch one or both of their front feet and then there mouth they seem to bite quicker. Well my little rascal did. Banged down 3 good sized roaches. Won't need feeding until at least Tuesday.


Yep this is correct I do the same, I saw this being done on YouTube : victory:

All my frogs fed today as well as the T's :2thumb: it's really quite satisfying to know they've all eaten well.


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

That's ace , I did try this but he still wasn't happy to take. Received some advice from the breeder to put in a tub with just a thin volume of water so we done this and put a locust in (shame roaches drown so easily!) Looked 10 mins later and the locust had gone. So put 2 more in with the hopes these will go too and then when he is used to the new setup will try tong feeding again


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm feeding the cornuta in a tub and it's so much easier, the other frogs eat fine in their enclosures and are happy to be tong fed. I suppose they are all different we just have to do what works best for each individual :2thumb:


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

He took a good sized dubia on the night and had a poo, don't you love keeping reptile s and amphibians? How excited do we get about poo! Lol


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

LTDMayhem said:


> He took a good sized dubia on the night and had a poo, don't you love keeping reptile s and amphibians? How excited do we get about poo! Lol


It's like having a baby always stressing about eating and pooing :gasp:


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

I wouldn't know about this yet


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok so just tried to feed off tongs but no luck, seems to be taking roaches I leave in at night every now and again so not particularly worried as such, still a young frog just thought I would post a couple of pictures to see if you think he is severely underweight or anything


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Looks fine but how do you know it's taking roaches, the bloody things bury themselves so I always feed them in a separate container, same goes for crickets


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

It's a baby and the breeder recommended putting it back into a tub with just water (i feel mean but if it means he eats and is healthier then I will do this until he is a bit bigger) so can see the roaches go. Thanks so much for taking a look


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Another poo and another roach down this morning, much more chilled now  hope all yours are doing good!


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

LTDMayhem said:


> Another poo and another roach down this morning, much more chilled now  hope all yours are doing good!


I can't believe how much mine have grown it's insane :gasp:


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Another down this morning makes me a happy chappy will leave one more in with him tonight then leave til Saturday when we feed the rest of our animals and see if he will feed off the tongs


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Was looking around the interweb to see if fed slugs Hex could catch lungworm, found this https://exoticpetvetblog.wordpress.com/tag/treatment/

It's great to see an owner taking good responsibility for the general health and well-being of their pet  also the answer to my original question is at the bottom of this post.

Does anyone know if there are safe cultures of slugs or snails I can purchase to breed from to feed Hex a treat that will be safe for him


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Quick update he is eating and pooping very well now, can't wait to get him taking off tongs though!


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Got a good picture of him at lunch today, filled out great with eating his roaches! Loving the colours and the breaks in the outline of the colour patches!


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice big poo out so cleaned him up, put a roach in out of interest and he took it right away, first timebi have seen him eat! Now I know he is really quite happy with roaches will try tong feeding again


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Just a quick update. This guy is doing great, getting rather chunky it's amazing how quickly they grow! Loving his dubias but won't readily take off tongs  but we love him so much looking into possibly getting some more with the Mrs


----------

